# Removing a Transfer



## howszful (Jul 1, 2007)

I know this may seem like an odd question, but has anyone ever wanted to remove heat applied transfers from a batch of shirts that came back for a refund? If you have, what is the best way to go about doing it? 
I have a bunch of black 100% cotton T's with a sublimated image on Forever Multi Dark transfer paper pressed in the left chest pocket area. Sadly, the company that I bought the transfers from sold me the ones they were supposed to have thrown away due to a manufacturers defect. Just to be perfectly clear, my having a bad batch of paper was in no way the fault of Forever. So, after I unwittingly used the bad batch of paper on a custom job and sold the shirts, they came back to me with all the colors having bled into each other after a few months time. No, they weren't that way when we shipped the order out. No, it wasn't a matter of the product sitting in a store window and fading out. Some shirts were hanging up on display, some folded on the shelf and others stored in the box I originally shipped the order in...yet all experienced the same merging of the colors at the same rate or level. But, I don't want to throw away all of our investment. I want to recover some of our loses. So, if I can remove the pocket logo, perhaps I can cover over the telltale shadow patch (that will most likely be left on the shirts) with some other logo done in vinyl and not completely (ahem...) loose my shirt, for lack of a more appropriate phrase.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not familiar with sublimation - however, with a inkjet tranfer (dark/opaque paper), to remove the transfer, simply press a piece of normal paper over the transfer and peel while hot. It may leave some 'glue' type residue on the shirt. I hope that makes sense and I hope it works for you.

Question - can I ask who the manufacturer is/was of the defective product?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Try Dazzle Trans from The Paper Ranch. I have seen it work in some cases. Give them a call and see if they have tried it with the paper that you used.


----------



## howszful (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll try the regular paper thing first (cheaper) and if that isn't satisfactory, I'll check into the other.


----------

